# St Pete and Charlotte harbor



## FishLikeJJ (May 22, 2017)

Can anyone recommend what areas to fish in St Pete and Charlotte harbor?? I'm heading there for a the first time. Just looking for some insight on where to focus for Reds. Any input is appreciated.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

For St. Pete, Weedon Island and Fort DeSoto are good. In Charlotte harbor, Bullbay & Catfish Creek on the north end or Matlacha/Pineisland for South.


----------

